# Has Anyone Received An Uber Arbitration Settlement Payment



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Back around January/February there was talk that Uber was offering so many cents per mile (forgot if it was 11 or 39) to settle classification arbitration claims. At that time it reports said the payments would begin around August. I have not heard anything more.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The hearing is on 8/29/2019. The Lawyers are asking for 25% of the settlement. Time will tell. With California's recent reclassification who knows.

The Uberlitigation.com website has more info. There was a Lyft Class action a couple years ago. Fairness hearing was in March 2017, payments were sent out March 2018.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess I mixed up my news stories. August seems to be the month that the settlement for drivers that opted out of the arbitration agreement.

In Uber's S1 IPO filing submitted in December of last year they listed 60,000 claims submitted for arbitration. Uber is trying to keep those claims out of arbitration by offering a settlement based on miles driven. But I have not heard anything in the last few months.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's funny you ask, the non-opt-out arbitration clause drivers just got notice checks should be going out September-ish


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's funny you ask, the non-opt-out arbitration clause drivers just got notice checks should be going out September-ish





uberdriverfornow said:


> notice checks


How do you know this great news? And do you have any news on the settlement that is in arbitration for the opt out drivers? Also what happened today in court?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

KevinH said:


> Back around January/February there was talk that Uber was offering so many cents per mile (forgot if it was 11 or 39) to settle classification arbitration claims. At that time it reports said the payments would begin around August. I have not heard anything more.


Is it only certain states?
Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Is it only certain states?
> Excuse my ignorance.


I dont know. I do know theres 2 arbitration payouts, 1 that optin in and 1 that opted out. Not sure if it matters of payout dates.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Creekside said:


> How do you know this great news? And do you have any news on the settlement that is in arbitration for the opt out drivers? Also what happened today in court?


the opt out people are going through the court as a class action so the judge has to approve it

the non-opt out people like myself are settling individually and are receiving checks either in the next couple weeks or so if they forgot to include their ssn or address on the original settlement signatures like myself or they already received their checks

keep in mind, Riordan only represents drivers in CA and MA


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

It was supposed to be approved yesterday. It went to court for final approval yesterday.


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

What year do they calculate the money/miles too for the arbitration? 2019?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Creekside said:


> What year do they calculate the money/miles too for the arbitration? 2019?


for the non-opt out, it was up until the December settlements


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

December 2018?

The opt out just got finalized last Thursday. So when you say dec settlements that doesn't make sense cuz it wasnt settled until last Thursday. Please explain more.Thank You


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Creekside said:


> December 2018?
> 
> The opt out just got finalized last Thursday. So when you say dec settlements that doesn't make sense cuz it wasnt settled until last Thursday. Please explain more.Thank You


there are two classes....the opt-outs and the non-opt-outs

the opt-outs are the ones going through the court

the non-opt-outs started signing arbitration settlements last December


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there are two classes....the opt-outs and the non-opt-outs
> 
> the opt-outs are the ones going through the court
> 
> the non-opt-outs started signing arbitration settlements last December


For opt out the pay outs are calculated by miles driven. My question is when does the miles stop being calculated for the arbitration? 2018 or 2019 and what month.

Last Thursday the judge finalized. Do they calculate up to last Thursday?

David


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Creekside said:


> For opt out the pay outs are calculated by miles driven. My question is when does the miles stop being calculated for the arbitration? 2018 or 2019 and what month.
> 
> Last Thursday the judge finalized. Do they calculate up to last Thursday?
> 
> David


the lawyer said it counted miles up to the date I signed the settlement in December



Creekside said:


> For opt out the pay outs are calculated by miles driven. My question is when does the miles stop being calculated for the arbitration? 2018 or 2019 and what month.
> 
> Last Thursday the judge finalized. Do they calculate up to last Thursday?
> 
> David


the judge is presiding over the lawsuit for the people that opted out


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the lawyer said it counted miles up to the date I signed the settlement in December
> 
> 
> the judge is presiding over the lawsuit for the people that opted out


On the Shannon Liss-Riordan suit for the CA and MA drivers that did the opt out (uberlitigation.com), I emailed the firm this week for a status update, and this is what I got back.

"Thank you for your email.

The court approved the settlement at the August 29, 2019 fairness hearing. Once the order becomes final, we can begin the process of distributing payments, which we expect should be able to occur in late fall. Please watch the website for updates: www.UberLitigation.com."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> On the Shannon Liss-Riordan suit for the CA and MA drivers that did the opt out (uberlitigation.com), I emailed the firm this week for a status update, and this is what I got back.
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> The court approved the settlement at the August 29, 2019 fairness hearing. Once the order becomes final, we can begin the process of distributing payments, which we expect should be able to occur in late fall. Please watch the website for updates: www.UberLitigation.com."


yes for opt outs


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

So was there any appeals before oct 1? If not checks should be going out.


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

It has been finalized!! Payments soon!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Creekside said:


> It has been finalized!! Payments soon!


you are referring to the opt outers

this thread is about the non opt outers


----------



## Creekside (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes the arbitration cases!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

someone in Miami forum posted they received a $20 check lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just got my check


----------



## J.W (Dec 13, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just got my check


For people who have opted out of arbitration?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep, just got a check last week.

I'm opted out. But I've actually signed up for several lawsuits. Not even sure which this is for. I'm in TX. Was for hundreds, not $20. And I've barely driven in years.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

After lawyers take their cut you’ll get .59 cents.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

J.W said:


> For people who have opted out of arbitration?


nope, only for those that didn't opt out of mandatory arbitration when signing up for Uber originally

those that did opt out of mandatory arbitration when signing up for Uber are still waiting for the process

i got upwards of $7k


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Pretty big numbers are being pumped out on misclassification suits.



peteyvavs said:


> After lawyers take their cut you'll get .59 cents.


Lawyers typically negotiate having the lawyer's fee paid for by the company they're suing.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

For the opt out suit (O'Connor) it looks like the appeal motion has passed and they've set court dates at the end of January and February for evidence to be submitted. It's an individual driver forcing the appeal. Safe to say payments will be considerably delayed. 

Docketbird has case related docs available to the public.


----------



## J.W (Dec 13, 2014)

So, basically, it’s ONE driver who ****ed everyone over?

This is absolutely ridiculous.

Are we getting any more money? If not, why the **** did he do this?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

J.W said:


> So, basically, it's ONE driver who @@@@ed everyone over?
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Are we getting any more money? If not, why the @@@@ did he do this?


Not a driver but a lawyer who wanted more money


----------

